#  > Forum by Your Languages >  >   >  >  >     ..

## Esam

*    (H2S) * *     -             .
-           :*
*          -    .
          -  .
          -   .
          - * 
*    -                      -      
       .(*Sour Crude*)*
*-* * 
         .* 
*                           -                 -                  *  .
** 
*              :-*
*          -     .
          -  .
          -  .
          -  .*
*   -           .*
* -* *           .*

    -            (5-6 )       .
*    -   .
    -                .
    -       (1.189 )     .
    -      .
    -      .
    -      (  (*500F  / 260 C
*    -     46%- 4.3 .
     -       .*
*    -* *    ޡ      (  * SO2 * )       (*H2S *  )       
              .*
*    -*          .
*    -* *                10* ppm* .*
*    -*        79 .
*    -*        117  .

*-              -        .
-                0.025    -   200   *  From About 0.025
   to 200 PPM 
*-         150                  
     800  1000          30  .*
*-* **  .

                   :
*      -   .
      -    .
      -   .
      -  .*
      -  .
      - .
      -          .

**  600 ppm ** *   .*
     PEL - Permissible Exposure Limit
 PEL(H2S) --- 10 ppm
        ( 8  )  STEL - Short Term Exposure Limit
        STEL (H2S) --- 15 ppm          

*               10*  ppm
*     1.          . 
2.       *  BUDDY SYSTEM  ** 

*     - 10               8 
- 100               15-20* *  .*
*- 200            .
- 500                   30 .
- 700              .* 
*-* *1000               .*
          տ
          :-
*     1.* 
*2.* 
*3.* 
*4.*    .

** API *             :*
*     1.     
2.   * API Condition I**  * 
3.   *  API Condition II**  * 
4.   *  API Condition III**  ** 
*                :*
* * 
      - ** 
*-* ** 
*  * API Condition**  
*              10*  ppm*.*
*  :* 
*            1**.        ȓ  ѓ.
            2.      (  )     .
            3.          .*
* *  API Condition  II 
**   10 ppm *    30* ppm*.*
*  : 
 -           ѓ.
 -            .
-       .
-              .
-         .
-  .*
*-* ** 
* * API Condition  III 
*              30 ppm.*
*-          ѓ.
     -             500       .
     -            .*
*-* ** 
*     -      .
     -          * H2S  *     .*
*     -      .
     -            .
     -    .*
*     -      (30 ) *  NIOSH/MSHA *       .*
 
*                    :* 
*        -  .
        -   .
        -    .*
*        -* *      .*
 
*          . :*
*     -     ( ).
-   .
-      .
-    ( ).
-     .* 
*    -   -   - * 
 
*      -**    .
-     .
-     .* 
- ** * 10* ppm
 
*      -             .
-         :
     /   /   /* 
** *          :   /  /   /   * 
 
*     .        :-*
*)  :* 
*      -    .*
*-* *  .
-     .
-     .
-   .
-      .
-   * 
*)  * 
*    -        .
-        .


-      .
-       .
-      .*
*-* *    .*
*-        250  ( )   .
-           .
-                  .
-        .*
*-* *       .*

*    -              .
-                   .
-                      .*
*-* *                 .* 
*-                          
      .* 
*-* * 
                      .*
*-                        
    .
-                         
              (20-40   ).*
*-* *                         -
      -         .*

      -     .
*-*       . 
*-*      . 
*-*        .
*-*       . 
*-*        .
 
*   *                 -          
                         .*
*            (*Oxygen Resuscitators*)**               - 
              -           .*
*             :
  -           .
 -     ǡ                     .
                .
 -           * .
 
*)       * 
*     1.   
2.    
3.  .
4.         .
5.  * 
*)   * 
*     1.      .
2.      .
3.        .
4.   .
5.    .
6.    .
7.   .*
*8.* *   .*


See More:    ..

----------

